# NEED HELP IDENTIFYING CICHLIDS



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Moving the post to Unidentified. The instructions for adding pictures are at the beginning of each forum.


----------



## Cichlidlover68 (Apr 27, 2017)

I just received some cichlids from a seller and i am not sure of some species. I'm wondering if you can help.* please refer to cichlids as picture number.*

1. http://s32.photobucket.com/user/areobal ... v.jpg.html
2. http://s32.photobucket.com/user/areobal ... v.jpg.html
3. http://s32.photobucket.com/user/areobal ... v.jpg.html
4. http://s32.photobucket.com/user/areobal ... v.jpg.html
5. http://s32.photobucket.com/user/areobal ... v.jpg.html
6. http://s32.photobucket.com/user/areobal ... v.jpg.html
7. http://s32.photobucket.com/user/areobal ... n.jpg.html
8. http://s32.photobucket.com/user/areobal ... n.jpg.html


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Umm 1-6 all link to the same picture. Melanochromis joanjohnsonae - looks stressed, and has been beatup pretty bad in the past.. .it's tail was mostly eaten off at one point, though it's somewhat healed.

7 & 8 to the same picture. --> OB Peacock hybrid. Female.


----------



## Cichlidlover68 (Apr 27, 2017)

I just received some cichlids from a seller and i am not sure of some species. I'm wondering if you can help. *please refer to cichlids as picture numbe*r. Also if you know the sex of the fish, i would appreciate that too.

1. http://s32.photobucket.com/user/areobal ... sort=3&o=9
2. http://s32.photobucket.com/user/areobal ... sort=3&o=0
3. http://s32.photobucket.com/user/areobal ... sort=3&o=1
4. http://s32.photobucket.com/user/areobal ... sort=3&o=3
5. http://s32.photobucket.com/user/areobal ... sort=3&o=5
6. http://s32.photobucket.com/user/areobal ... sort=3&o=6
7. http://s32.photobucket.com/user/areobal ... sort=3&o=7
8. http://s32.photobucket.com/user/areobal ... sort=3&o=8


----------



## Cichlidlover68 (Apr 27, 2017)

Fogelhund said:


> Umm 1-6 all link to the same picture. Melanochromis joanjohnsonae - looks stressed, and has been beatup pretty bad in the past.. .it's tail was mostly eaten off at one point, though it's somewhat healed.
> 
> 7 & 8 to the same picture. --> OB Peacock hybrid. Female.


thanks, i posted an update with the correct pictures


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Cichlidlover68 said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> > Umm 1-6 all link to the same picture. Melanochromis joanjohnsonae - looks stressed, and has been beatup pretty bad in the past.. .it's tail was mostly eaten off at one point, though it's somewhat healed.
> ...


It would have been better to update in this thread, in the unidentified section, instead of posting additional threads, in random forums.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

1. Still that Melanochromis joanjohnsonae, male
2. OB Mbuna.. probably a hybrid of zebra and Labeotropheus, male
3. OB Peacock hybrid, female
4. Red Zebra and a Victorian Haplochromine of unknown origins, both female
5. Red Zebra, male and a couple of hybrid Labs x Red Zebra on the left.
6. Poor quality male M. lombardoi (kenyi)
7. Probably a mixed strain zebra type. Male... has some greshakei in it probably.
8. Mixed strain zebra type, male


----------



## Cichlidlover68 (Apr 27, 2017)

Fogelhund said:


> Cichlidlover68 said:
> 
> 
> > Fogelhund said:
> ...


sorry for the confusion, i am very new to this website and still trying to figure out how to use it. i was not able to edit this forum or delete. once i figure out how i will.


----------



## Cichlidlover68 (Apr 27, 2017)

Fogelhund said:


> 1. Still that Melanochromis joanjohnsonae, male
> 2. OB Mbuna.. probably a hybrid of zebra and Labeotropheus, male
> 3. OB Peacock hybrid, female
> 4. Red Zebra and a Victorian Haplochromine of unknown origins, both female
> ...


thank you for the information.
here's somewhat better picture, of

6. male M. lombardoi (kenyi) http://s32.photobucket.com/user/areobal ... d.jpg.html
7. Probably a mixed strain zebra type. Male http://s32.photobucket.com/user/areobal ... b.jpg.html
8. Mixed strain zebra type, male[/quote] http://s32.photobucket.com/user/areobal ... sort=3&o=8

i was told that the cichlid in picture 6 is an greberi, and that one of those is a female kenyi because i have a male and it doesn't look anything like picture 6. 
let me know if this helps, thanks.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I've looked again, and the first ID's stand.

If your male kenyi, doesn't look anything like #6, it isn't a male kenyi. Perhaps you'll want to post a picture of it too?


----------



## Cichlidlover68 (Apr 27, 2017)

heres a pic of the "male kenyi".
http://s32.photobucket.com/user/areobal ... 6.jpg.html


----------

